# Hmmmm.....



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 3, 2021)

Just got a few of these pieces. Trying to figure out how to tale a picture to show the curl good. Whatcha think. Just a taste of what's coming on the 13th.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 3, 2021)

What a teaser! Gonna be good! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 3, 2021)

This could be up for sale if someone twisted my arm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Aug 4, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Just got a few of these pieces. Trying to figure out how to tale a picture to show the curl good. Whatcha think. Just a taste of what's coming on the 13th.
> 
> View attachment 213577
> 
> View attachment 213579


What happened with the trapezoidal pieces?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 4, 2021)

No idea why they're cut like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Aug 4, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> No idea why they're cut like that.


Perhaps the guy didn't have his jointer fence set right LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 13, 2021)

Well, todays the 13th. Here's what came home with me. 27 sets of 5/4 bookmatched curly maple blanks and some cutoffs.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Arn213 (Aug 13, 2021)

What a great haul Eric! There must be a lot of curly goodies in the stack. The last photo is calling my name (lol).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 13, 2021)

Gotta love a pickup full of lumber! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 13, 2021)

Now to figure out what to do with the smaller cutoff pieces.


----------



## Ray D (Aug 13, 2021)

Nice load of lumber.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 13, 2021)

Good looking load of wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 13, 2021)

What/how much are willing to buy from it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Aug 13, 2021)

no fishing or I will call the game warden on you!
Put a price on the last set you showed and measurements and let's see who can beat @Arn213 to it...

Seriously a small scrap pile could be pawned off on several of us folks out here in 'no figure' land.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 13, 2021)

I posted some smaller stuff up and getting ready to post some pot call blanks. I may just put up a box of the shorter pieces to what flies.


----------



## Arn213 (Aug 13, 2021)

So that last book-match set Eric @Eric Rorabaugh if you swap placement position and show the butted edge with the sapwood instead of the heartwood, you will need to get everyone a big bib here or seniors diapers. About guarantee that someone will snap it…………I should send you a guitar template . I just know it visually that this will fit a Les Paul* singlecut shape perfectly. Anyone here build violins or mandolins or ukulele’s? Okay how about a “book-match” console table for your foyer?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 13, 2021)

The bad part is that set is towards the bottom of the stack. The good part is there as good or better sets in there.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------

